# Doing Tai Chi on rollerblades?



## Ducko (Nov 2, 2020)

Hi everyone!

I am interested if anybody knows is it possible to practise Tai Chi on rollerblades? I just saw one video:






If anyone knows more about practising Tai Chi on rollerblades, I would be very thankful for any information.

Thank you!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 2, 2020)

that is ice dancing on rollerblades....


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Nov 2, 2020)

Its a No No


----------



## O'Malley (Nov 2, 2020)

1. Learn a Tai Chi form.
2. Take rollerblading classes.
3. ???
4. PROFIT!!!


----------



## _Simon_ (Nov 3, 2020)

Nah man, that's just inline figure skating.

I rollerblade, maybe I should try karate on blades 

But if you have the inkling, just go for it! Blading is incredibly freeing and full of flow and self-expression, love it.


----------



## Leviathan (Dec 16, 2020)

As Jeremy Clarkson would say: it's like the queen running a 110 meter hurdle... Technically feasible but...


----------

